# Pregnant Goats!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sunshine is the paint and is due early February. She had twins last year as a first timer and she is much bigger this year. She was a quad herself and her mom has always had 3+. She is bred to a purebred ABGA spotted buck. We can't wait to see her kids! 

Addy is is bred to the same spotted buck and due end of Feb. She is a first timer this year and hasn't gotten very big yet. She has started an udder and I feel her kids kicking every day. 

Wish is bred to our previous paint buck and due April 9th(not my plan!). 

All the pics were taken Jan 5th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sunshine and the buck we used. )


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice looking goats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Very cute! Can't wait to see what you get. 
Your buck is beautiful too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls! I'd steal your buck in a hearbeat too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy kidding! Love that buck! :drool:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The second doe looks JUST LIKE my doe SJ!!! They are very perdy girls and love the buck.............if you have any spotted kids you dont want, you call me :wink:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are some mighty nice does and your buck is nice also. I'd love to have spotted boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I wish that buck was ours! He was leased to us for free after we helped a friend prepare and show their Boers. He is a really handsome little guy. We took that picture when he was 9 m/o.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That boy is stunning! You are so lucky to get to use him! Good luck!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love your does they are really nice, I really like sunshine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...can't wait to kiddo's..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Sunshine is out of multi champion parents. She is a beautiful doe. 

Here is a little doe we will be getting(most likely!) at weaning. The owners aren't sure if they will keep or sell her yet, but we will get her if they decide to sell her. She is 88% Boer. The other black/tan doeling is her full sister and the buck is her dad.

She is the dappled do behind her red sister. This doeling's grandpa is an ennobled spotted buck. She has spotted goats all over her lines!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

I love those dapples


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My buck Freeney Color wise looks just like the dappled buck in the middle picture.


----------

